# Toyo Proxes T1R v Uniroyal Rainsports tyres



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Anyone had experience with one of the above, or even better both?

Not sure which to go for, both come in at just under £350 fitted/balanced etc.

Thanks 

EDIT: Just seen on Kwik Fit (of all places) a decent price of £370 fitted on Goodyear Eagles F1's...Are the considerably better than the other two?

Also, what is road noise like on all of them?


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

I have The toyo's on mine, not really a powerful car i have them on but there is a massive difference and feel compared to budget ones. Have a browse on www.camskill.com, i picked up two 195/50 R15's on there for £60.80 delivered to my door within 3 days.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Cheers for the reply mate.

I've searched through about 10 different sites so far lol...Black Circles, camskill, mytyres, etyres...

Its 205/45/16 i'm after


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Gillen said:


> EDIT: Just seen on Kwik Fit (of all places) a decent price of £370 fitted on Goodyear Eagles F1's...Are the considerably better than the other two?


Both the Eagle F1 & Eagle F1 Asymmetric are very highly rated -

I'd pay the extra and go for those without a doubt.....


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

I've heard good reviews on both of them, but, quite a few CTR owners tend to use them rainsports and i've heard they have quite alot of road noise and are abit over-rated. A mate of mine has just purchased the px4's for his CTR and cannot fault them in the wet or dry...


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

NickP said:


> Both the Eagle F1 & Eagle F1 Asymmetric are very highly rated -
> 
> I'd pay the extra and go for those without a doubt.....


Have you used them mate? Just wondering what the wear rate is like on them...

Swaying towards the F1's to be honest, might aswell for £20 more.


Jamie-O said:


> I've heard good reviews on both of them, but, quite a few CTR owners tend to use them rainsports and i've heard they have quite alot of road noise and are abit over-rated. A mate of mine has just purchased the px4's for his CTR and cannot fault them in the wet or dry...


Yeah I've only ever heard good things about all of the tyres. That's why its so hard to decide, just wanted to see if anyone on here could come up with a reason to sway me towards one or the other!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Not long ago had the same decision. I opted for Uniroyal Rainsport 2 tyres on my A4.

Had the front pair for about 1500 miles (getting the back wheels sorted next week).

As expected, this tyre laughs hysterically at puddles' attempts to pull the car off course.

Cornering ability is good - less screeching than the Nexens that were on the car, and rolling noise is much much lower.

As for wear and tear - time will tell.

Impster


----------



## tshirt2k (Aug 10, 2007)

I wanted to know this also. Uniroyals have very good write ups. I have been using toyo's for a while and cant fault them wet or dry. Good grip etc. Can't tell about wear rates as i swap wheels around regularly. I also have some Px4's which i have found to offer less grip than the T1r's but i am trying to compare a car with 240hp going through the front wheels. Even though before the power hike, they still seems lacking. 

After reading various reviews on the rainsports i may try them out. They have a similar tread pattern than the T1rs but not sure about sidewall stiffness


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I've still no idea lol


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

tshirt2k said:


> They have a similar tread pattern than the T1rs but not sure about sidewall stiffness


Sidewall on the uniroyals is not as stiff as the Toyos. Where the Toyo would be a 'performance' tyre, the Uniroyal (in my opinion) leans towards more of a compromise between comfort and performance.

Bear in mind I've not driven on Toyos for years, but the Rainsport 2 seems to be a good little package, and as stated, simply awesome in rain. Deep puddles simply aren't a problem.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Some goodyear f1s don't now come out of Germany so can be a bit of a lottery. I have had F1s and T1Rs and both very similar. 204/45 R16 is a tw*t of a size to get cheap though. I was looking about £85 a corner when I had mine. Standard 17s are cheaper. 

Rainsports seem to get decent reviews though.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

T1-R for me ive had PX4's before and they were very soft.

I dont drive a powerful car but i do drive it hard ... my T1-Rs are that grippy i get oversteer around a tight roundabout in a front wheel drive (cheapos on the back)


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

im running t1r , they are a nice tyre goo grip and feedback. Dont last to long if you like fast driving lol


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses guys.

The current load index on my tyres is 83...but the Toyo's are 87...does this matter?

The speed rating is the same on exisiting and ones i've been looking at.


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

I've used Eagle F1's for over a year now, once I changed to them I couldn't go back.

Really good tyre imo, great grip in the dry, good feeling, and are unbeatable in the wet.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

I went for the Toyo T1R's in the end, managed to get them in 205/45/16 for £300 fitted, which I thought was a decent price.

Only had them on just over a week and only done around 150 miles on them but so far I'm very impressed with them.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

I had T1R's on mine. Killed the fronts in 7/8k i think it was. Im running parada spec 2s now and im up to 8kish with a good few mm left on the tyres


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I just swapped from Toyo R888 to T1R last week.I am impressed with the new tyres,much more suited to the road than the R888's.Can't comment on durability,but so far so good.The F1's are also good I have heard but were a fair bit more expensive for my car, it has 16" on the front and 17" on the rears


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I have Toyo T1-Rs on the EVO and my run-around Focus. The T1-R works well on both cars and is capable enough on the EVO even around Brands.
I have to say though, I think they work better on the Focus, obviously on a diffrerent tyre size and type of car, but I threw the Focus around Bedford last year and they stuck really well, getting lots of squeal round the tight corners, but never letting go. Find them good in the wet too (not on the EVO though, doesn't go out in the wet).

Chris.


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

toyo's all the way, end of


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Whilst T1R are great for grip and price, my mrs finished off a set in 18 months with her A3 2.0 TDI. They are very soft. 

Now using Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's. I would say just as much grip as a T1R, look better and seem to be holding up much better too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Whilst T1R are great for grip and price, my mrs finished off a set in 18 months with her A3 2.0 TDI. They are very soft.
> 
> Now using Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's. I would say just as much grip as a T1R, look better and seem to be holding up much better too.


They seem to start at 17" though? I've decided on t1r's personally. DOn't care if they don't last as long, they're half the price of the continental eco contacts smart decide my car should wear (it's that or some rubbish khumo's in the standard size, so I'm having to buy new rear wheels which are wider for the front and up the tyre size all round to get cheaper, better tyres.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> They seem to start at 17" though? I've decided on t1r's personally. DOn't care if they don't last as long, they're half the price of the continental eco contacts smart decide my car should wear (it's that or some rubbish khumo's in the standard size, so I'm having to buy new rear wheels which are wider for the front and up the tyre size all round to get cheaper, better tyres.


I didn't know that Mags, sorry!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

T1R's are massively overrated.

Have you looked at Hankook V12 Evo's?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> T1R's are massively overrated.
> 
> Have you looked at Hankook V12 Evo's?


Are they particularly good value then?

I just don't wanna have what happened to me last time... flat tyre late on a sunday during a bank holiday weekend. Only one place open, fitted a new continental eco contact for me, I tried to get the car recovered by the smart assist but that meant leaving my car until the thursday so I had to pay whatever the garage told me. Even after arguing I walked away just over £100 poorer! I want something in a more common tyre size with more options and toyo's seem faily common so I decided it wouldn't happen again. I can get the toyo's for near £30 each plus delivery and fitting compared to the £75 for the continentals.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are for me, without a doubt, the best value tyre out there at the moment. In Germany, they cost as much as the big brands, but for some reason, here, they are nearly half the price. Take my car for example - OEM tyre is Michelin Pilot Sport (3's now, as 2's have been discontinued). They are £200 per corner. The Hankook's are as good, will last 15k and only cost £110 per corner.

A couple of my friends have them on their cars and have done numerous trackdays in them, and have been nothing short of impressed. They are the 'new T1R' - 6 years later!

Have a look on the various tyre review sites too - nothing but strong compliments, often based on the higher purchase price in Germany too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cool. I will check them out in a bit and see how much they are. TBH I'm not after track day tyres with an ESP as intrusive as mine, that CAN'T be turned off without removing a fuse 

They sound interesting though. With the toyo's being as cheap as they are in the size I'm looking I'm very tempted!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Toyo's are very good but as said don't last long. Good tyre review site - http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They are 6 years old though.

Didn't do well here:

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/2009-Auto-Zeitung-Summer-Tyre-Test.htm

Most of the UK based reviews are form users who have never used much else! They were good back in the day, but things really have moved on. If they lasted longer, or were cheaper, they'd be decent though.


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

RussZS said:


> They are for me, without a doubt, the best value tyre out there at the moment. In Germany, they cost as much as the big brands, but for some reason, here, they are nearly half the price. Take my car for example - OEM tyre is Michelin Pilot Sport (3's now, as 2's have been discontinued). They are £200 per corner. The Hankook's are as good, will last 15k and only cost £110 per corner.
> 
> A couple of my friends have them on their cars and have done numerous trackdays in them, and have been nothing short of impressed. They are the 'new T1R' - 6 years later!
> 
> Have a look on the various tyre review sites too - nothing but strong compliments, often based on the higher purchase price in Germany too.


Think i will try these after i have killed my paradas.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> They are 6 years old though.
> 
> Didn't do well here:
> 
> ...


Lol well they're some of the only tyres on that list that are made in sizes that will fit my car!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i found the f1's are very good but the shoulder of the tyre due to the tread design makes the tread on this edge wear down very quickly and makes the tyre look bald 

after 3 sets of f1's i moved onto the falken 452 's cheaper , stiffer sidewalls and no real difference in grip that i could tell they also last longer too


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Im having the same dilemma Uniroyals or T1Rs, I can get Uniroyals fitted for £45 a tyre but Camskills have got T1Rs on offer at about £30 a tyre (plus fitting). 

I really dont know what to do, I keep reading you can kill T1Rs in between 8-12k miles however the budget elastic bands on my car only lasted 10k miles before they started going slick around the outer edge 

Are Uniroyals likely to last better for price to mileage?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

at the moment ive got hankook ventus prime, they came on the car when brought second hand and they are ok in the dry but shocking in the wet, understeer everywhere and a aren't very quiet, im getting the 2 front tyres replaced on my car to toyo t1r's had them on my 206 and were very good in wet and dry and much quieter than these hankooks i have now, the toyo price is good aswel, can get 2 tyres fitted for £140 in 195/45/16


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

ant_s said:


> at the moment ive got hankook ventus prime, they came on the car when brought second hand and they are ok in the dry but shocking in the wet, understeer everywhere and a aren't very quiet, im getting the 2 front tyres replaced on my car to toyo t1r's had them on my 206 and were very good in wet and dry and much quieter than these hankooks i have now, the toyo price is good aswel, can get 2 tyres fitted for £140 in 195/45/16


Well mine are 195/50/15 on a Fiesta 1.4 power :lol: I didnt think wear would be a massive issue because theyre going on a light car with a distinct lack of power. Plus I dont exactly thrash my car around like I used to :thumb: If the T1Rs come back at a decent price I think im going to give them a try.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah mate the T1R's are good tyres from my experience, so hope they are for you if you try them aswel mate


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

ant_s said:


> yeah mate the T1R's are good tyres from my experience, so hope they are for you if you try them aswel mate


I know you can get them for £30 a tyre from Camskills but loads of people have said theyve got them fitted for £30 a tyre at local garages, so Im off on a garage hunt tomorrow :lol:

Frankly for £30 they're a bargain :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ant_s said:


> at the moment ive got hankook ventus prime, they came on the car when brought second hand and they are ok in the dry but shocking in the wet, understeer everywhere and a aren't very quiet, im getting the 2 front tyres replaced on my car to toyo t1r's had them on my 206 and were very good in wet and dry and much quieter than these hankooks i have now, the toyo price is good aswel, can get 2 tyres fitted for £140 in 195/45/16


The Ventus Prime is Hankooks entry tire.

I run Hankook V12 Evo on the van and they are awesome they are that good i will be get 2 for the rear of the car before winter, my mate Bob has them on his 300hp T5 :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> The Ventus Prime is Hankooks entry tire.
> 
> I run Hankook V12 Evo on the van and they are awesome they are that good i will be get 2 for the rear of the car before winter, my mate Bob has them on his 300hp T5 :thumb:


Thanks for that Grizzle just made my decision a bit harder with a 3rd contender :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I had the T1r's on the coupe years ago its an old tire but works well but by god does it wear quick!!! I would say the Hankooks are near the same but wear less.


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

they do wear quick, ive settled for nankang NS2's, handle well, and i drive hard, good price and "bang 4 buck"


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

raj1vad said:


> they do wear quick, ive settled for *nankang NS2's*, handle well, and i drive hard, good price and "bang 4 buck"


You must be joking! thats what ive got on now, total ditchfinders!


----------



## Rob CRX (Jun 2, 2010)

A pair of front T1R's last me about 4k but at £35 a corner I cant complain


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive just had 4 new Uniroyal Rainsport 2s fitted £46 a tyre which wasnt too bad really. 

They tyres grip in the wet was phenominal but the car feels like its squirming around beneath me  anyone else had similar issues?


----------

